# The bully crew lately



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

A few of the troublemakers lately, we just went to the vet about a week ago, got good checkups all around, she said they were in fantastic shape and couldn't believe Jersey is 8 this year. Surprising me, all the dogs have gained a few pounds although they don't really look like it. Interesting the changes raw brings. Jersey has been raw fed for 1.5 years now, Nero for almost a year and Ripley 8 months. Nero's allergies are starting to show a little again now, small eye goop and he's a bit itchy but his hair is almost completely grown back for the first time in a couple years and no more hotspots or infections which is so nice. BTW when the tech asked what we fed and I said raw the only question was homemade or what brand and my vet didn't have any issue with it. 

I took the covers off dog beds to wash them yesterday and this happened. Nero doesn't even look like he knows how he got there









Ripley stretching out as usual, so ladylike









The other day she helped herself to my dump pile and brought this guy to outside to chew on and lay in the sun with









New collars
























She's getting a little grey muzzled and she works it hardcore, we are now bringing her up to bed early or else she pouts if we stay up past 9








Nero my goon who was fairly well behaved at the vet for once








Jersey girl next to a friends gsd/lab mix who is huge! But now on TOTW instead of SD and finally losing weight. She is shaved now and looks so silly. This is Paisely, it was quite funny watching her alert to someone at my door and Jersey trying to match her at it


----------



## SoyMilk (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow, beautiful dogs (^○^) I have to show my Mom the fourth photo; she loves The Walking Dead!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes poor friends dog does need to lose a bit doesn't she? Your dogs however are looking good. Love the blue/brindle...I guess is what you call it.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Lol yes, he kept insisting she was just "really muscular" and thought she had a thick build or some crap but my b/f said she was fat, this was the first time I had seen her and after she's lost about 10#. She's such a brick house right now omg. He was free feeding beneful or pedigree before. He has been buying TOTW for a few bags now, measuring her food and is really happy with it.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

It's funny how people look at different dogs and see such different things. I had a neighbor tell me Turtle the basset was fat, huh? Excuse me, I can feel her ribs and her back bone now lets take a look at your young border collie whom is fat and he is not 9 years old. I think he needs to out and work those sheep more.

Ok I didn't say that but I wanted to.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Wow those are some gorgeous dogs! I am a big fan of the silver/blue color on dogs. My sister has a silver pit mix puppy that has that color. Glad to hear all your dogs are doing great!


----------

